# October meeting



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

Any word yet about when and where our next meeting is?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Nope haven't heard anything, Tanya have you reached out to mike,alex etc. I know nikolay, and drinda got out. alex's busy with his baby and his business, been hard find a place, or some one to host. what about just having a lunch or dinner at some place? there doesn't have to be a topic or swap meet.


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

a picnic would be cool where we all bring out own lunch, talk plants and have a good time.


----------



## Virc003 (Aug 18, 2011)

This might be too late for an official meetup but this place has worked well in the past.

http://www.wetlandcenter.com/event_description5anniversary.html


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

wetlands would be great but not much time to prepare, hopefully someplace shows up soon, would hate for this club to disband


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Everyone, you don't need permission to organize a meeting! Find a time and place that is suitable, and announce it. It would be good to include a plant swap--I have a lot of stuff to give away before the weather turns cold, if it ever does, LOL.


----------



## mooncon (Oct 12, 2011)

I can host a meeting if we can find a date that works for everyone.It can just be a catch up and plant swap meeting or whatever we want to do.I would prefer to do it on a Saturday because I watch football on Sundays but if the Cowboys play like they did yesterday I don't need to be watching them anyway I might blow a gasket.


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

since this this Saturday is almost here that leaves the 24th or the 31st which is Halloween, Either day works for me but I think it is up to out host.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

the 24th works for me, the 31 is the weekend of my sisters 41th birthday.


----------



## mooncon (Oct 12, 2011)

The 24th will be the best for me also if people can pm me I will get you my address


----------

